# Showing off my newest soap



## mayfinn farm (Nov 29, 2007)

Just wanted to share my newest hot process orange eucalyptus soap.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Looks yummy!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Pretty!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice color combination.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks and sounds great! Good job.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

That is gorgeous! I love the color combination.


----------



## PennyJ (Mar 31, 2008)

Awesome looking soap...bet it smells terrific, too


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Cheerful!


----------



## valleygoats (Oct 20, 2011)

could u email me your soap recipe cant find a good one anywhere that tells me how to do it step by step and where to buy the ingredients locally or when to add the color and fragrances. thanks you a ton cant wait. also do i have to use a scale? or is there an easier way without having to purchase one?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

ValleyGoats, if you want to make a good, reliable soap, you will need to use a scale that weigh to the .10 oz.

For soap recipes, pictures & suppliers, please check out my soap making page


----------



## purecaffeine (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks good, shame you can't share the smell through the forum


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Beautiful!!


----------

